# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  MohoN InFoNyA.. rEsUn KiNg-5 & pEnGuIn 4500 uTk WaTeRfAll 4m

## rombenkz

Saya mempunyai kolam yg ukurannya 3,0m x 1,5m x 0,5m. Kolam itu diisi air setinggi 40cm, jadi volume air di kolam sekitar 1500 liter.
Rencananya kolam itu pake filter mekanik+biologis+kimiawi dengan sistem tong biru dengan kapasitas drum filter 50lt. Jarak dari dasar kolam menuju inlet drum filter tadi sekitar 4m   ::  .
Pertanyaan saya   ::  , sebaiknya pompa yang digunakan untuk sirkulasi dari kolam ke drum filter tadi menggunakan pompa dengan kapasitas berapa (liter/jam)   ::   ::  
saya liat d bdg d beberapa toko accesories ikan, mereka menawarkan 2 jenis pompa yaitu Resun King-5 idr:415 & Resun Penguin 4500 idr:390.   ::  





 ::  kira2 menurut suhu2 d forum ini mana yg lbh baik & lbh tepat utk kolam sy d antara ke-2 pompa d atas utk memaksa air naik ke tong biru (dg inlet jalur pipa 3/4) tsb utk melewati proses mekanik, biologi & kimia & tentunya jika dilihat dari segi harga, konsumsi listrik, daya hisap, daya pancar, life time dll.
apakah pembeda kedua type pompa ini?
mohon pencerahan para suhu..   ::  

Terima Kasih 

Salam   ::

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rombenkz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rombenkz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rombenkz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ftupamahu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

> Originally Posted by rombenkz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Suzuki
> 
> ...



Betul seperti kata om ferry, makin kecil dia pipanya makin deras arusnya, demikian sebaliknya.
Kalau saya kebetulan memang butuh volume yg besar utk water fall saya, sebelumnya saya pakai king-4 tapi kurang volumenya makanya saya ganti ke king-5, inipun akan saya ganti lagi ke PG 18.000 lagi nunggu rejeki lagi.
betul om ferry saya disinipun masih pemula do koi dan sedang terus belajar

----------

